# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Lắp mạng internet Viettel tại Hà Nôi giảm giá cực sốc

## viettelonline

Tháng 3/2018, Viettel Hà Nội đang triển khai gói cước khuyến mãi cực sốc cho khách hàng lắp đặt cáp quang Viettel tại Hà Nội, cước hàng tháng chỉ từ 185k/tháng đối với khách hàng ở ngoại thành và 220k/tháng với khách hàng nội thành. Khi đăng ký lắp đặt quý khách sẽ được tham gia nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi khác nhau, đặc biệt Viettel sẽ miễn phí lắp đặt tặng modem phát sóng wifi và tặng từ 1 đến 3 tháng cước sử dụng khi khách hàng thanh toán từ 6 tháng trở lên.
Đặc biệt sự kết hợp hoàn hảo hai trong một với gói dịch vụ cả truyền hình HD + dịch vụ cáp quang chỉ từ 225k/tháng đối với ngoại thành Hà Nội và 260k/tháng đối với khu vực nội thành Hà Nội, quý khách có thể đem cả thế giới đến không gian ngôi nhà mình với sự tiện lợi của internet băng rộng siêu nhanh để có thể sử dụng facebook, youtube, tin tức online, gửi nhận email, tìm kiếm google, mua sắm tại nhà,...  Mà không phải chờ đợi, và sự kết hợp truyền hình cáp của Viettel hình ảnh sắc nét, nhiều chương trình mới lạ, với nhiều tính năng như: Tua lại chương trình đang phát sóng, chủ động chọn nội dung yêu thích, và xem bất kỳ lúc nào...
Dịch vụ đăng ký mạng Viettel tại Hà Nội khuyến mãi cực kỳ ưu đãi trong tháng 3/2018 với các hình thức sau
- Trả trước cước 6 tháng: Tặng ngay 100% phí lắp đặt hoàn toàn miễn phí + Modem wifi.. Khách hàng được tặng thêm 01 tháng cước.
- Trả trước cước 12 tháng: Miễn hoàn toàn phí lắp đặt + Modem wifi. Khách hàng được tặng thêm 02 tháng cước.
- Trả trước cước 18 tháng: Phí lắp đặt miễn phí hoàn toàn +Modem wifi, tặng thêm 03 tháng cước.
Để biết thêm thông tin khuyến mãi, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp đến số tổng đài Viettel Telecom 0986.105.105 để được tư vấn đăng ký miễn phí hoặc cập nhật thêm thông tin khuyến mãi Viettel . Có nhiều gói cước khuyến mãi cho khách hàng lựa chọn

----------

